# I hate Halloween



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the holiday, but I hate how much spam and flack I get as a fursuit builder/owner.

Around Halloween you seem to get the crazy people who come out of the woodwork thinking "I'D LIKE A FURSUIT TO WEAR ON HALLOWEEN" But they fail to realize IT'S ALREADY OCTOBER.

To give you a more direct example I get this from a girl on DA:


> Is There Anyway I Could Pay To Custom Order A Pair?? I Would Really Love Some For Halloween Let Me Know ASAP Please~! I Need Them For Halloween So Contact Me Fast Please!!!



So I explain to her that to make digitigrade padded legs like she wanted, I'd need a shipped duct tape dummy (1 week via mail), I'd have to order the fur, and it would ship to me (1-2 weeks depending), then I'd make it (1-2 weeks), then I'd ship it (1 weeks). That's 6 weeks. So  7 weeks, 42 days, and she's asking NOW? With like 14 days until  Halloween?

Good god. Then ofcourse I got bitched at and "A REAL Artist Fursuit Maker Is Making It For Me"  blah blah blah I'm a meanie head and "Just Cause You Create Stuff And Take Pictures Doesn't Make You An Artist" (this comment sort of really pisses me off).*
So I'm curious about other fursuit makers out there, have you noticed that around Halloween people get crazy when it comes to fursuits?*


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the ones that get the piss poor 14 day "suits" made from shitty fur and want to go out for the first time one halloween. 
Alone, in the dark, usually around the bar scene. It's dangerous to do that out of suit, much less in one. :\

I don't have much room to talk. My first halloween in suit I was so busy all night that I marathoned 3 hours in suit at a dance. I then showered and went to work till 4 am...then slept for the next 2 days.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> slept for the next 2 days.



How does anyone even do that?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> How does anyone even do that?


have you ever been severely dehydrated, sleep deprived, and active for 26 hours? I was passed out. I don't recall being conscious till about noon on sunday. 
Never, ever, ever! marathon that hard in suit. It will fuck you up.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 7, 2011)

My best guess is that people who don't know what's involved in making a 'suit also can't appreciate the amount of time that it takes just to get _anything _done, much less imagine doing the whole thing from start to finish. I sure know _I_ couldn't.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 7, 2011)

The best response to that is a middle finger. Don't take shit from anyone that doesn't understand how capitalization works.


----------



## Clockwise (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I've seen that person in action.
Another person delicned her with basically the same information you gave and she said "I've found some people who are hard workers and I know can get it done..." Like that is suppose to motivate you to do it. :s
I am not a builder but I can see that as well as what you went though as being inconsiderate.

No one seems to plan ahead when it comes to things like fursuit commissions for Halloween.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like this person


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 7, 2011)

I've not yet had this experience around Halloween. Although I imagine a lot of people who build get this kind of behavior before major conventions. People want a costume fast but they wait till too close to con time and as a result they either A: can't find someone to make it or B: go with a shitty tartlet type builder and end up with a horror. I've had a few contact me before before other holidays wanting parts for their kids or for a play and get rather upset that I refuse to take it. When it's a few days before your event you can't expect people to magically make it in time.


----------



## JesseR92 (Oct 8, 2011)

While I don't have any experience with fursuits the experience is not solely limited to suitmakers,it irks me that people can expect a quality finished product in an impossible time frame.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 8, 2011)

Does it state anywhere that you refuse to do a commission after [x] days before its due?
You should probably add that, if you haven't.
I know people don't always read things, and it should be common sense, but you could easily just direct anyone else to that message if they give you shit about not rushing a last-minute work.


----------



## Deo (Oct 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Does it state anywhere that you refuse to do a commission after [x] days before its due?
> You should probably add that, if you haven't.
> I know people don't always read things, and it should be common sense, but you could easily just direct anyone else to that message if they give you shit about not rushing a last-minute work.


See, I don't take commissions AT ALL. 
So when people get pissed at me and chew me over for not taking on their commission on their impossible timeline _for something that I don't sell in the first place *and then insult me*_*...* yeah that bothers me. A lot.


----------



## WingDog (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a bad procrastinator, but even I know how stupid it is to try to get something that takes time to make. I'm trying to get my suit finished by halloween, I'm cutting it close, I just need to make the body, but have yet to order the fur I need. Waiting for samples in the mail. I doubt I will be suiting anyway, have no one to go with and do not want to go alone.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 8, 2011)

These people have the strangest mentality...


----------



## Fay V (Oct 8, 2011)

This fandom has so much entitlement I'm surprised these brats don't asphixiate because they expect someone to breathe for them.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> See, I don't take commissions AT ALL.
> So when people get pissed at me and chew me over for not taking on their commission on their impossible timeline _for something that I don't sell in the first place *and then insult me*_*...* yeah that bothers me. A lot.


What in the fuck?

Well, that's... extremely weird.

Just chalk it up to people being batshit insane morons, and disregard what they have to say?


----------



## Sar (Oct 9, 2011)

Given all materials were already avalible, a good partial made for Halloween would be pusing it a bit timewise.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm convinced it's dA. I mirror my gallery and select journals there, but I'm about to give up on that because no one there seems to want to pay an artist a decent (read: minimum) wage for their time, and I've never had anything pan out there for me. 

It's much more appalling that they would go on to berate you for *GASP* not taking their commission though, I'd have told them where to shove it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Given all materials were already avalible, a good partial made for Halloween would be pusing it a bit timewise.



Not exactly. It's not unreasonable to get a partial done in a month. However that's given its not uber complicated. Zeke and I can turn a costume over in a month's time but then again two people working on a project /=/ one person working on a project. We're pretty streamlined too if that makes sense.

EDIT: That said I think the people who pitch fits when you can't meet their unreasonable deadline are that way because they assume people are so desperate for money they can somehow work magic. ;/ Of course these people don't annoy me anywhere near as much as those that ask for a price quote and bitch about the price.

Yeah I know you can get someone to make you your full partial for less but you get what you pay for. Don't expect the artist to work for half of minimum wage either. Just because some tartlet will turn out horrorsuits for less than 200 doesn't mean you can chew someone out for being "too expensive".


----------



## Bir (Oct 9, 2011)

I think this goes for any day, as well.

I worked in a booth at the faire, and the prices for our stuff were legit perfectly reasonable. So many people would come up and say "What's your cheapest thing?" And all I wanted to do was point, and say "You. You are the cheapest thing." 

Eugh, it's so irritating.

Only semi on topic, but figure'd I'd share. xD


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 9, 2011)

People need to learn that when you have a deadline for a costume, order months in advance.


----------



## thewall (Oct 10, 2011)

oh dear.


----------



## israfur (Oct 10, 2011)

I hate the way artists get treated now these days. Back in Ancient times we where on the same levels as kings and pharaohs. =________=


----------



## Sar (Oct 10, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not exactly. It's not unreasonable to get a partial done in a month. However that's given its not uber complicated. Zeke and I can turn a costume over in a month's time but then again two people working on a project /=/ one person working on a project. We're pretty streamlined too if that makes sense.
> 
> Yeah I know you can get someone to make you your full partial for less but you get what you pay for. Don't expect the artist to work for half of minimum wage either. Just because some tartlet will turn out horrorsuits for less than 200 doesn't mean you can chew someone out for being "too expensive".


I never took into account two people working together on it. I agree that 2 would make it faster than 1.
I was thinking more about the shipping times excluding the dtd.


----------

